# When is a embie healthy?



## Lind (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi Peter

I was wondering; today we had out EC. Out of five follicles we only got one egg. My doctor at the clinic said that these things could happened and because the egg didn't grow this time that's not necessary mean that the egg wont grow next time. 
The more I think about it the more the question WHY did it happened, comes to my mind. My doctor gave me his beeper number in case we needed to contact him, but I don't feel like beeping him and ask why on a Friday night. So instead I bother you with this question 

Secondly if our egg fertilise what quality do you think is necessary to achieve before it is worth going ahead with ET? 
There are two sides of this. First of all I don't want to go through the whole 2ww-process if the egg is chanceless from the beginning. The other side is financially, we have a three package deal with the clinic and if they can't transfer a healthy embie it is not counted as a try. So I guess what I like to know is what is a healthy embie?

Tanks for your help.

Lind


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Lind said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I was wondering; today we had out EC. Out of five follicles we only got one egg. My doctor at the clinic said that these things could happened and because the egg didn't grow this time that's not necessary mean that the egg wont grow next time.
> 
> ...


----------

